# Salt Lake City to Chicago



## Neil (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi iam coming over from the UK in a few weeks and want to do this route i want to do it as cheap as possible. Would i be ok in a normal seat or would you recommend sleeping accomadation.

thanks in advance Neil


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 7, 2017)

Since it's one night I'd say coach is fine. Do what your finances will allow.

If you aren't already aware, meals are included in the price of the room(ettes). The cost of rooms(ettes) is the lowest rail fare for each person in the room & one cost for the room & meals for all in the room.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't forget to grab a seat in the Lounge Sightseer by Green River, Utah so you can have a beautiful view of the Rockies across Colorado.

If you are not an old guy with back problems (me) then you probably can handle coach seat. Otherwise, check out some possible dates on Amsnag for a chance at a low bucket roomette. As Betty said, your meals in the diner (5 of them) would be included in the cost.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2017)

thanks for all that is the lounge sightseeing bookable?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 7, 2017)

Guest said:


> thanks for all that is the lounge sightseeing bookable?


No. Just go in whenever you feel like it. It will be crowded at times.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 7, 2017)

Also included in roomettes is the use of the shower, there is none for Coach passengers. I also suggest getting to the SSL early to get a seat which are first come first serve. Meals can be pricey so having them included may be a big benefit. Back a bit, I had the unfortunate situation where people seated around me, I was in aisle, insisted on keeping the curtains closed. The car was full, so as soon as I could find an empty seat I did in the SSL. One of the uncontrollable sin Coach, like people playing music loud in their ears, talking, bright screens being distracting for sleep, etc. one night in Coach is fine as long as you plan ahead for these distractions to your comfort.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2017)

It sounds like the OP will be on the CZ during the Summer high season, and has not yet booked a reservation.

The OP also states "i want to do it as cheap as possible."

For "i want to do it as cheap as possible." book a coach seat ASAP, get your meals in the Café on the lower level of the SSL car, or carry on some 'don't need to keep cold' food items.

For July Am Snag shows the least expensive Roomette is $356 + the $146 rail fare or *$502* SLC to CHI _and only available on 7/28 and 7/29 at this time_.

Most of the month Roomettes are topping out at $636 + $185 or *$821*.

Two days have coach fare at $281, 3 days are at $225, 12 days are at $185, and the rest are at $146.

It is absurd to suggest that a Roomette and it's included meals is in any way related to "i want to do it as cheap as possible."

Breakfast - Coffee, juice, most costly main dish, most costly side dish = $21 x 2 breakfasts or $42 not including a gratuity.

Lunch - Salad, most costly main dish, side, beverage, most costly desert = $27.5 x 2 = $55

Dinner - Salad, most costly main dish, beverage, most costly desert = $48.5

Total meals - worst case and not included alcoholic beverages - is $145.50.

No doubt one can eat in the dining car for less, but .......

So the most a coach seat and the plushest meals in the dining car could cost in July is  $281 + $145.50 or $426.5 - way less than the least expensive Roomette available in July IF the OP were to book on those 2 days immediately.


----------



## tomfuller (Jun 7, 2017)

My wife and i got back to Winnemucca NV on Friday 6/2 seven hours late. Our trip eastbound was pretty cheap. We had a roomette from WNN to CHI on AGR points.


----------

